# LATE SEASON ROOSTERS



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

popped out this afternoon for an afternoon hunt, two of us limited in one walk, it was unbelievable, easily 50-60 pheasants in this slough, most I have ever kicked out of there, probably 20 of them roosters. The slough usually will produce a rooster or two, but this was insane. They are obviously starting to bunch up in certain areas, 5 of the 6 roosters we bagged were young ones based on spur size, that must of been why they hung so tough, my dog, gus, put 3 of them up on our way back to the pickup. The really big longtails were long gone out in front of us though..... What a great day to live in NODAK!!!


----------



## NebraskaPheasantHunter (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like a great day! I have had a couple of days like that before hunting in a couple of sloughs on our CRP in Nebraska. There is nothing like it!


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I to have been hunting slews these past two weeks with any were from 20 to 40 birds in them at a time. The birds are finally starting to get bunched up with the cooler temps and snow. Within this past week I have also seen them feeding all hours of the day. With the corn being pretty well harvested there will be great opportunities until the saddest day of the year comes! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is great to hear! I am sneaking out of the office around noon to try and find some slough birds! Remmi's nub tail was wiggling so hard this morning when I set out my gun! I forgot my boots on the floor which means I will probably need to stop by wally-world to get new laces. I don't know why, but she loves to rip out my boot laces! :sniper:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man.... I'm jealous of you guys. Sounds like a lot of fun. Guess I'll either have to move back to ND or surf on the memories of this past season and any posts that you guys might place from now until the end of the season.

Remmi..... I think your pooch is giving you some not so subtle hints that she wants to get out in the field more often.  Ever since I got home from my last and final foray out there, my golden, Casey, has been on my tail every morning. I get the feeling he thinks its time to go find some more roosters. Unfortunately for us, he will probably have to settle for an outing at the local game farm, but it is just not the same obviously. :-?


----------

